
MIT 6.849: Geometric Folding Algorithms: Linkages, Origami, Polyhedra (2012) - ColinWright
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-849-geometric-folding-algorithms-linkages-origami-polyhedra-fall-2012/class-and-lecture-videos/
======
agumonkey
Anything demaine is cool, I can't suggest
[https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/](https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/)
(advanced data structures) strong enough.

